# 4" albino pac man



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's an "ok" pic of pedro...hoping to get a better camera soon..(im using one of those mini spy lookin digital cameras that offer about a 1/4 mpixel of picture quality..









Eden


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

btw...his body is burried in the soil....ill get some more pics of him when he comes out ...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Kool pictures


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking frog


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice frog man. looks like mine


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Haha..nice baby albino!








nice colours..and yes very similar to mine


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have a pic of mine but its blurry as hell. ill get an updated pic. its pretty fat now.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

this pic was when i first got him

i had a pic of both of my pac mans chillin next to eachother but i lost it


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ooooo ooooo mine too!
by the way nice pac's guys


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude your albino is skinny compared to mine!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> dude your albino is skinny compared to mine!!
> [snapback]893452[/snapback]​


He fricking eats 1 cricket a month or so it seems, the stupid little bitch. We have had him for 8 months now and he hasent grown. The first day we got him he at a cricket right away and I thought he was going to be sweet. I had herad and read about what big eaters they are. He actually probibly eats 2 or 3 a week, but not all that impressive. Wants nothign to do with worms of any sort or fish. Little SOB. But my fieonce thinks he is cute.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

mine eats like 15-20 crickets at once. then he shits out a sh*t half his size the next couple days after and he deflates


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I wish mine would eat more, but he aparently dosent need to


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

I feed mine two large crickets a day..hes never failed to eat one..i gut load the jimini for a week before feeding them...the pac-dude has practically doubled in size since i got him about a month or two ago.
you shouldnt handle your frog at all ..they gather air and water through thier skin..certain oils on your hands can harm or kill the frog!..try to minimize pickin him up, and wash your hands before and after.

Eden


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that pic was taken when I was cleaning his tank, otherwise we dont hold him


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool looking frog!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> mine eats like 15-20 crickets at once. then he shits out a sh*t half his size the next couple days after and he deflates
> [snapback]895084[/snapback]​


Its not good to power feed your frog like that.

You should only feed him like 1-2 crickes a day

or everyother day.

depending on the size of the cricket.

Imagine how you feel after you over eat


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > mine eats like 15-20 crickets at once. then he shits out a sh*t half his size the next couple days after and he deflates
> ...


yep :nod:


----------



## oscar_vs_goldfish (Mar 2, 2005)




----------

